# What color am I?



## Raiko (Aug 26, 2009)

Cafe?


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

That's what I was thinking.


----------



## gigi (Jan 15, 2009)

not silver beige?


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm not familiar with that color but cbrand is. When she's on you could ask her.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

She looks like a silver beige to me ?


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I say Silver Beige too.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Silver Beige....

Was he really dark chocolate? Or, was he a cinnamon brown color? What color were his parents? 

I think the below picture is an example of Cafe.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I can never get colors right I swear because I look at that dog and see brown.


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

Silver beige. 

Was her face lighter as a pup? You can usually tell coat color as puppies by their face colors.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

The lighter one is Cafe, the darker one is Brown.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'd say silver beige too.


----------



## Raiko (Aug 26, 2009)

._. The brown poodle looks like a giant triangle..


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Raiko said:


> ._. The brown poodle looks like a giant triangle..


LoL 

I don't understand the color brown at all and everything that can happen as it fades (or doesn't fade as the case may be).


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

That is why I would be afraid of buying a brown puppy :rolffleyes: You never know to what color it would turn in couple of years :smow:


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

wishpoo said:


> That is why I would be afraid of buying a brown puppy :rolffleyes: You never know to what color it would turn in couple of years :smow:


Actualy when my husband realized that we couldn't promise the brown puppy I had fallen in love with would stay dark brown he refused to let me have her  He knows me to well I guess, besides I really wanted a silver and he knew that too, so Saleen was the puppy he insisted on.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

That's why it's hard for me to even tell if a dog is brown of cafe. Honestly that cafe au lait dog looks like a faded brown. How would you ever tell the difference? Is it the points of the dog being black in browns and brown in cafes?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

'cafe, compared to brown', is just like 'blue, compared to black.' in that the colour change is more gradual (can take a few years to clear properly), and the final colour is usually a meduim shade of the original brown/black

'Silver beige, compared to brown', is just like 'silver, compared to black.' in that the colour change is much quicker, usually showing on a shaved face by 6 weeks of age, and is a very pale/washed out version of the orignal brown/black.

Browns often fade, and so do blacks, that is not the same as cafe/blue or silverbeige/silver.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

OH good grief this is too much information.LOL I understand though.


----------



## gigi (Jan 15, 2009)

This is what she looked like at 3 months old, dark chocolate. I have a feeling that she might be cafe au lait


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

The beginning color is not what determines the official adult color. Your dog was quite dark as a puppy and frankly he cleared much lighter than I ever would have expected, but I would still call his color Silver Beige.

Where did he come from? A dog that gets this light in color has to have silver behind him. Were you promised a "Brown" poodle?


----------



## gigi (Jan 15, 2009)

no, i was not promised a "brown" poodle, i will locate her papers and will scan for you to see and maybe it will show some type of explanation


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

gigi said:


> no, i was not promised a "brown" poodle, i will locate her papers and will scan for you to see and maybe it will show some type of explanation


You don't have to scan them. Can you just provide me the registered names of the dam and sire? We might be able to look them up on www.poodlepedigree.com


----------



## gigi (Jan 15, 2009)

my file of 88.6 KB bytes exceeds the forum's limit of 19.5 KB, i was trying to attached her pedigree info


----------



## gigi (Jan 15, 2009)

Jacques Daniel PR011850/04 09-04 Black, Missy Daniel PR012387/01 09-04 Black


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

gigi said:


> Jacques Daniel PR011850/04 09-04 Black, Missy Daniel PR012387/01 09-04 Black


Bummer....

I can't find those dogs on either poodle pedigree or OFA. Can you give me the grandparents names?


----------



## gigi (Jan 15, 2009)

Christopher Coalmine Jenkins PP588268/02 12-00, Black AKC DNA #V188475


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

I agree, looks like a silver beige to me. Will be interesting if the pedigree with color behind her can be located.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I could not find these dogs in the Poodle pedigree database. I'm sorry.


----------

